# Stronghold HD oder Stronghold Crusader HD ?



## NickNameRandomNumber (12. Oktober 2014)

Hi und so, 
Ich bin absoluter Stronghold Neuling und hab mich dafür entschieden mal einen Blick in die Spielereihe zu werfen. Vielleicht hab ich ja eine verborgene Vorliebe, welche es zu entdecken gilt ^^ "gehate", dass ich Stronghold bisher nicht gespielt habe bleibt mir hoffentlich erspart:* 

Würd mich über ne Antwort freuen und über sämtliche Rechtschreibfehler bin ich zutiefst erschüttert...
LG, Jan


----------



## golani79 (12. Oktober 2014)

Denke, für den Anfang bist du mit Stronghold HD ganz gut bedient - Crusader ist im Prinzip zwar das gleiche, verlegt den Schauplatz aber in den nahen Osten.
Ressourcen etc. sind da glaub ich spärlicher und es ist somit schwieriger, eine gute Wirtschaft aufzubauen.

Falsch machen kannst du aber wohl mit beiden nichts, nur würde ich persönlich mit dem normalen Stronghold anfangen.


----------



## Enisra (12. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Falsch machen kannst du aber wohl mit beiden nichts, nur würde ich persönlich mit dem normalen Stronghold anfangen.



naja, das würde ich nicht wirklich sagen in anbetracht dessen das die Qualität eher ... dürftig ist


----------



## golani79 (12. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das würde ich nicht wirklich sagen in anbetracht dessen das die Qualität eher ... dürftig ist



? Stronghold und Stronghold Crusader sind doch beides super Spiele?

Alles was nachher kam, war nicht mehr wirklich prickelnd - ja. Aber ich versteh nicht, was man an den ersten beiden Spielen großartig auszusetzen hätte


----------



## Enisra (12. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> ? Stronghold und Stronghold Crusader sind doch beides super Spiele?
> 
> Alles was nachher kam, war nicht mehr wirklich prickelnd - ja. Aber ich versteh nicht, was man an den ersten beiden Spielen großartig auszusetzen hätte



ich weiß nicht, waren das nicht die letzten 2?


----------



## golani79 (12. Oktober 2014)

Nope - Stronghold HD und Stronghold Crusader HD sind die ersten beiden Spiele, nur halt in HD neu aufgelegt.

Gibts recht günstig bei gog.com

Stronghold HD ● GOG.com
Stronghold Crusader HD ● GOG.com


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (12. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank  bin euch sehr verbunden


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2014)

Eben nach Stronghold Crusader ging es steil bergab. Die Grafik nur marginal besser, dafür war aber der Rest ein Totalabsturz. Somit sind aktuell wohl Stronghold HD und Stronghold Crusader HD die besten Optionen auf aktuellen PC´s die besten Games der Serie zu genießen.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (12. Oktober 2014)

Und wie siehts mit dem kürzlich erschienenen Crusader 2 aus ?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Oktober 2014)

Hier kannst du dir selbst ein Bild machen: Stronghold Crusader 2 im Test: Sandbox-Modus rettet vor dem Burgeinsturz

Ich würde aber auch eher zu den beiden Klassikern raten, sind immerhin gut gealtert.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (12. Oktober 2014)

Habe mir jetzt Stronghold hd zugelegt. Bei einem Preis von 4€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen. 
Dankeschön


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nope - Stronghold HD und Stronghold Crusader HD sind die ersten beiden Spiele, nur halt in HD neu aufgelegt.
> 
> Gibts recht günstig bei gog.com
> 
> ...



Kleiner Hinweis:

Wer noch die Originalspiele hat, der kann diese übrigens kostenlos auf die HD Version updaten:
Stronghold - HD Updates


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (12. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist grad n neues Problem aufgetreten. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass sich zusammen mit Stronghold auch das Programm GameRanger mitinstalliert (Steamkauf) startet es zudem nicht  "Stronghold hd funktioniert nicht mehr". Schwarzer Kasten oben links und das wars


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2014)

Probier mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus mit XP und Adminrechten. Läuft bei mir unter WIN7 64 bit problemlos.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (12. Oktober 2014)

Weiß nicht ob das relevant ist aber ich benutze Win 8.1

Edit: hat geklappt  thx :*


----------



## Bonkic (12. Oktober 2014)

gameranger? was soll das denn sein? ich hab sh hd auch gerade erst kürzlich gekauft und da hat sich nix mitinstalliert.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2014)

Ist so etwas wie Gamespy (Portal für MP). Wurde bei mir auch mit installiert ohne zu fragen. Hab das Teil aber sofort gelöscht.


----------

